#ubuntu-il 2011-05-16
<Ddorda> Shualdon: כאן?
<Interruptus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFa4AwKKurI
<asw3> trew100, 10x זה עבד
<asw3> ודרך אגב נכנסתי למקו ולנענע10 מסתבר שהם החליפו את הנגן
<asw3> אבל בחינוכית ה- vlc עבד טוב
<trew100> asw3: שמח לשמוע
<guniata> is there anybodo in here?
<serfus> Ddorda, הגיעו הדיסקים החדשים אבל זה תקוע במכס
<lousygarua> greetings from the past
<serfus> אהלן lousygarua
<lousygarua> serfus, אהבתי את הסקרינשוט אצל זה שלא מצא את ההודעות האחרונות בצד
<serfus> :D
<serfus> מישהו יודע איפה אני יוכל למצוא תמונה/ות של דוכנים שעשו פה?
<serfus> Shualdon, אולי לך יש תמונות מעולמות?
<nady> http://www.er.uqam.ca/nobel/r10735/unixcomm.html
<nady> ?
<nady> יש מישהו
<Nighthawk``> למישהו יש אגרון 2006 ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-17
<asw3> יש פה מישהו שמשתמש בכרמיום
<asw3> ?
<asw3> כזה דפדפן מעפן
<asw3> אי אפשר לבחור באיזה נגן מדיה להשתמש
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-18
<elad661> היי, moshe742 יש לך דקה?
<moshe742> כן, אבל לא הרבה
<elad661> moshe742: כשהדפסתם את הרולאפ לאובונטו, איפה הדפסתם אותו?
<trew100> elad661: תנסה אותי עם הרול אפ
<trew100> יכול להיות שאני יכול להשיג מחיר טוב
<moshe742> אני מחפש אם יש לי את השם, בכל מקרה אני אמצא עבורך את השם, למה אתה שואל?
<elad661> moshe742: אנחנו צריכים רולאפ לפדורה ישראל
<elad661> יש לנו דוכן בOpen 2011 עוד חודש
<moshe742> אתה מפדורה?
<elad661> כן.
<moshe742> Shualdon1, פה?
<Shualdon1> moshe742: ?
<moshe742> Shualdon, פה?
<Shualdon> fi
<Shualdon> fi
<Shualdon> כן
<moshe742> אתה זוכר איפה עשינו את הרולאפ והפליירים?
<Shualdon> print il
<Shualdon> אאל"ט
<Shualdon> http://www.printil.co.il/
<Hoborg> &#1489;&#1514;&#1497; &#1491;&#1508;&#1493;&#1505; &#1489;&#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1513;&#1500;&#1497;&#1501; | &#1491;&#1508;&#1493;&#1505; &#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1513;&#1500;&#1497;&#1501;  - PrintIL @ www.printil.co.il
<moshe742> אוקי, פשוט אלעד מפדורה רצה לדעת:)
<elad661> תודה!
<Shualdon> שיהנה
<Shualdon> בכיף
<moshe742> בבקשה:)
<moshe742> איך אפשר לסדר את המועדפים בפיירפוקס 4?
<serfus> למישהו יש תמונות של אחד מהדוכנים שהקהילה הרימה?
<Shualdon> יש לי
<Shualdon> אבל אני זז לישון לפני המשמרת לילה
<Shualdon> דבר איתי אחר כך
<serfus> Shualdon, לילה טוב, אני אשמח אם תשלח מתי שתוכל
<nady> ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-il to: Welcome to the Israeli LoCo channel || Forums and Site: http://forum.ubuntu-il.org || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-il.org || LP team: http://lp.ubuntu-il.org || Next IRC meeting is on the 2/6, 19:00. agenda at http://bit.ly/fDIlm7 || IRC guidelines at http://tinyurl.com/34xxd9
<serfus> moshe742, יש לך תמונות של אחד הדוכנים?
<lousygarua> צריך להתחיל לעבוד לקראת קבלתנו מחדש כלוקו רשמי
<lousygarua> בזמן האחרון אין עדכונים על הפעילויות שלנו ואין גם פעילויות יותר מידי :)
<lousygarua> אני אתחיל משהו בוויקי שלנו ואוסיף גם לוויקי העולמי על זה שאני עובד על האתר ומשפר פה ושם דברים
<lousygarua> אבל צריך לעשות משהו, מה עושים?
<vv12> היי שלום לכולם
<vv12> הורדתי virtualbox התקנתי ווינדוס xp הכל טוב
<vv12> התקנתי win 7
<vv12> הוא נותן לי שגיאה
<vv12> לא מבין אותה
<vv12> אולימשהו יעזור לי?
<vv12> תודה
<vv12> windows could not display the images available for installation
<vv12> זו השגיאה
<vv12> אולי פאק בדיסק
<lousygarua> vv12 חיפשת בגוגל אולי אומרים שם משהו על התקנת חלונות 7 על וירטואל בוקס באובונטו?
<lousygarua> כמה ראם יש לך? חלונות 7 צריך דיי הרבה ויכול להכאיב למכונה הוירטואלית
<vv12> הורדתי את virtualbox מהמאגר שך החבילות של אובונטו
<vv12> של*
<vv12> אולי אני צריך virtualbox של win
<vv12> ראם יש מספיק
<vv12> יש מצב שזה אפשרי להוריד את virtualbox של win?
<vv12> ניראה לי הבעיה בתוכנה
<lousygarua> תנסה אולי להגדיל את כמות הראם של המכונה הוירטואלית שאתה מנסה להתקין עליה את חללונות 7
<vv12> אוקיי
<vv12> אני מנסה
<Ddorda> vv12: הבעיה לא בתוכנה
<vv12> אוקיי
<vv12> כמה לתת ראם
<Ddorda> !g windows 7 on virtualbox windows could not display the images available for installation
<Hoborg> Windows 7 on VirtualBox (The Fat Bloke Sings) - http://blogs.oracle.com/fatbloke/entry/windows_7_on_virtualbox
<Ddorda> לדעתי לפחות 2
<vv12> אגב בריבוע השלישי בלינק זה עושה בעיה
<vv12> שם השגיאה
<vv12> אתה גאוןןןןןןןןןןןןןןןןן
<vv12> הצליח לי
<vv12> לפני כן נתתי 512
<vv12> תודה רבה :-)
<Ddorda> vv12: בכיף
<Ddorda> אתה מוזמן להישאר, לשאול שאלות ולעזור לאחרים
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-19
<itamar> מישהו כאן...?
<itamar> is there anyone here?
<itamar> ...?
<itamar> מישהו כאן?
<TalKo> למה אנשים שואלים אם יש פה מישהו ומתנתקים ישר בלי לחכות לתגובה?
<TalKo> מה נראה להם? שאנחנו מחכים שרק יבוא מישהו וננתר עליו?
<serfus> Shualdon, נוכח?
<sijp> מה?
<sijp> למה לא אמרו לי שיש הקראת שמות
<sijp> ?
<serfus> sijp, כנראה שאף אחד לא רוצה להקריא את השם שלך
<TalKo> LOL
<serfus> matanya, יש לך מושג אם תיהיה לנו אפשרות להקים דוכן אובונטו בויקימאניה? לא מצאתי על כך משהו באינטרנט
<matanya> בהנחה שאובונטו תתרום לכנס חסות
<matanya> היא תוכל לקבל דוכן
<matanya> למיטב ידיעתי
<serfus> אין לנו כסף לתרום חסות... אני אנסה לברר עוד
<matanya> אתה יכול לשלוח מייל לWikimania-core@lists.wikimedia.org
<matanya> מישהו מוסמך כבר יענה לך
<serfus> אחלה, אני אנסה את זה... באנגלית כן?
<matanya> עברית
<serfus> אה אוקיי, תודה
<nady> khk
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> יש מישהו֣
<nady> Ö£
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-20
<lightpriest_> יש למישהו אנדרויד?
<Shualdon> כן
<sijp> כן
<lightpriest_> לא חשוב, תודה :P
<sijp> lightpries_ : אני חייב לציין שהכינוי שלך גאוני
<sijp> lightpriest_ ^
<soomsoom> ?
<soomsoom> sijp
<soomsoom> מה קורה?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: ככה אתה אומר תודה?
<Ddorda> :P
<sijp> soomsoom : היי
<soomsoom> sijp: מה קורה?
<sijp> בסדר
<sijp> מה המצב?
<soomsoom> סבבה
<soomsoom> ואתה?
<sijp> אחלה בחלה
<sijp> ומה איתך?
<soomsoom> גם
<soomsoom> ואיתך?
<sijp> לול
<sijp> בדיוק באתי לרשום מזל שהפסקת
<sijp> ואתה?
<soomsoom> גם
<soomsoom> ואתה?
<sijp> טוב די זה חופר
<sijp> ואתה?
<soomsoom> ברוך השם
<soomsoom> ואתה?
<sijp> ברוך באמת לא זכאי. ראיתי ששמו אותו אתמול בכלא רמלה
<sijp> ואתה?
<soomsoom> Cttl_v
<soomsoom> Cttl_c
<soomsoom> זהו
<soomsoom> נצא מהלולאה הזאת?
<sijp> מעניין מהו תנאי היציאה שלה
<soomsoom> אין
<sijp> אני עובד כבר כמה זמן על דמות של ת'ור
<soomsoom> While true:
<soomsoom> :)
<sijp> בבלנדר
<sijp> כרגע זה מכוער
<sijp> תמיד אפשר לעשות kill -9
<soomsoom> אפשר
<soomsoom> :D
<sijp> killall -9 soomsoom
<sijp> יצא טחינה
<soomsoom> sijp: מתי אתה רוצה לשבת על הלוגו? :D
<sijp> אממ... תגיד לי מה אתה מחפש, אני אגיד לך אם אני מסוגל לעשות את זה
<sijp> אם אתה רוצה, אני יכול לעשות לך לוגו של ת'ור
<sijp> :-D
<soomsoom> הםם Tux על בטוח
<soomsoom> הקטע הוא הכיתוב
<soomsoom> אני ממש לא מעצב
<soomsoom> אני מתכנת
<soomsoom> IT ARTIST
<sijp> זה לא קשור לרמת ביצוע... אתה צריך לדעת פשוט מה הרעיון שאתה רוצה
<soomsoom> No idea
<sijp> אפשר לשים טאקס עם סימן שאלה מעל הראש שלו
<soomsoom> אפשר
<soomsoom> אפשר גם לשים לו כיפה
<soomsoom> =]
<soomsoom> סתם לא
<sijp> כיפה?
<soomsoom> אפשר למה לו
<soomsoom> :)
<sijp> אפשר טאקס עם ipsets מובנה
<soomsoom> אפשר
<soomsoom> אפשר גם טאקס עם שיפורים בEXT4
<sijp> לול
<sijp> מעניין איך מציירים שיפורים ב־EXT4
<soomsoom> מעניין
<soomsoom> Developers, Developers
<soomsoom> Developers, Developers
<soomsoom> Developers, Developers
<soomsoom> Developers, Developers
<soomsoom> Developers, Developers
<soomsoom> Developers, Developers
<soomsoom> Developers, Developers
<soomsoom> :D
<Nighthawk``> יש למישהו מושג איך יוצאים ממסך מלא ב rkdesktop ?
<Guest98506> הסרט limitless
<Guest98506> ענק
<^Sagi> הסאונד הפסיק פתאום לעבוד
<^Sagi> עצה?
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-21
<Nighthawk``> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4071698,00.html
<Nighthawk``> עלו עלינו ?
<sijp> Nighthawk``: בתמונה זה נראה כאילו הוא ניסה להתעטש ולחטט באף בו זמנית רק שהוא פספס
<nimrod_> הלו
<nimrod_> מי כאן
<nimrod_> ???
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: מה קורה?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: היי
<Gargamel64> אני בסדר, תודה. אתה?
<Nighthawk``> Ddorda, i need you :>
<Nighthawk``> Shualdon, or you :>
<Shualdon> ?
<Nighthawk``> אני משתמש ב tightvncserver
<Nighthawk``> השתמשת בזה כבר?
<Shualdon> לא
<Nighthawk``> בכל מקרה
<Nighthawk``> הוא יצר לי איזה 8 desktops
<Nighthawk``> רציתי לדעת איך אני יכול
<Nighthawk``> לבדוק את כל ה desktops שלי
<Nighthawk``> כי אני רוצה למחוק חלק
<Shualdon> מזתומרת?
<Nighthawk``> יש איזה מקום שאני יכול לראות את כל ה tty or pts ?
<Shualdon> אתה משתמש ביוניטי?
<Nighthawk``> לא יודע מה זה, אז כנראה לא
<Shualdon> במה אתה משתמש?
<Shualdon> איזו גרסה?
<Nighthawk``> ubuntu 10.10, tightvncserver1.3.9
<Shualdon> אין לי מושג מה זה ה tightvncserver1.3.9
<Nighthawk``> תקשיב שאני מתחבר דרך ה vnc
<Nighthawk``> אני לא רואה את ה desktop שלי
<Nighthawk``> אני רואה desktop אחר
<Shualdon> אוקיי
<Nighthawk``> כלומר אני יכול לשבת על המחשב ולהפעיל תוכנות
<Nighthawk``> וב remote אני בכלל רואה desktop חדש
<Nighthawk``> ובשניהם אני מחובר ליוזר שלי
<Nighthawk``> פשוט במרוחק אני רואה את התוכנות שכבר עובדות חסומות
<Nighthawk``> ובמחשב שאני יושב עליו אני רואה הכל
<Shualdon> אוקי. נגיד שהבנתי
<Nighthawk``> תראה http://pastie.org/1944527
<Hoborg> #1944527 - Pastie @ pastie.org
<Shualdon> טוב, אין לי מושג.
<Shualdon> סורי
<Nighthawk``> מה אומר המסך שנתתי לך, יש לו משמעות ?
<Shualdon> אין לי מושג
<Nighthawk``> שאלה אחרונה
<Nighthawk``> איזה תוכנה אתה הכי ממליץ להשתמש כדי שאני אוכל להתחבר בין הפלטפורמות השונות win<->linux
<Shualdon> אני לא ממש מבין בזה
<nady> שבוע טוב
<nady> יש  מישהו
<sultan2> מישהו משתמש ב XCHAT בעיברית? (אני זקוק לעזרה בתרגום)
<sultan2> matanya: שלום
<sultan2> האם הנך עושה שימוש ב XCHAT בעברית?
<Ddorda> sultan2: מה אתה צריך?
<sultan2> להעתיק מונחים למטרות תרגם
<nady> יש רשימה של irc?
<Nighthawk``> תחזור שוב על השאלה
<bz-hon> איזה טלפון אנדרואיד כדאי לקנות? ראיתי גם שמחירים ירדו
<nady> irc?
<sultan2> מה זה Bookmark בפיירפוקס בעברית?
<matanya> סימניה
<sultan2> תודה
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-22
<serfus> Shualdon, רוצה לשלוח לי תמונות?
<sultan2> <!ENTITY proxyConnectFailure.title "השרת המתווך דחה את ההתחברות">
<sultan2> מי העילג שלא יודע להבחין בין מתווך למיופה כוח?
<sultan2> אני אעשה שימוש במילה "פרוקסי"
<serfus> איפה זה?
<sultan2> פיירפוקס
<sultan2> netError.dtd
<soomsoom> אוךךךך
<soomsoom> פיירפוקס
<soomsoom> sultan2: גרמתי לאבא שלי לעבור לכרומיום :D
<soomsoom> אחרי שהוא השתמש המון זמן בie
<soomsoom> אני מלך!!
<sultan2> soomsoom, מה התרגום של PORT ושל PROXY בדפדפן הזה?
<soomsoom> של כרומיום?
<sultan2> כן
<soomsoom> לא יודע, יש לי כרומיום באנגלית
<serfus> sultan2, אתה יכול להסתכל בתרגומים בלאנצ'פד, אם יש משהו שלא מוצא חן בענייך תציע תיקון
<sultan2> האם אתה יכול להפנות אותי לתרגום?
<serfus> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/firefox/+pots/firefox/he/+translate
<soomsoom> sultan2: כן, תמתין אני מחפש אותו בsvn
<serfus> https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+lang/he
<Hoborg> Hebrew (he) : Template “firefox” : “firefox” source package : Translations : Natty (11.04) : Ubuntu @ translations.launchpad.net
<Hoborg> Hebrew (he) : Translations : Series translations : Chromium Browser @ translations.launchpad.net
<serfus> :D הובורג איטי
<sultan2> טוב, יציאה, כמו שאני תרגמתי
<sultan2> https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/generated-resources/he/+translate?search=PORT&show=all&start=60
<Hoborg> Hebrew (he) : Template “generated-resources” : Translations : Series translations : Chromium Browser @ translations.launchpad.net
<sultan2> שרת מתווך???
<Interruptus> הממ שרת מתווך נשמע הממ
<Interruptus> הממ
<sultan2> זה יוצר משמעותה מוליכה שולל
<sultan2> זה כאילו יש שרת שמסתיר מרגל אמריקני בסין
<sultan2> שלום, אני השרת המתווק בינך לבין השלטונות הסינים
<sultan2> המממ... תן לי לשאול לרגע את הסינים מה עמדתם בנושא...
<sultan2> זהו שרת שהוא בא-כח עבורך ובשמך
<sultan2> כלומר, השרת מבצע את הפעילויות המבוקשות על ידיך באמצעות חתימתו או לחלופין באמצעות טביעת האצבע שלו
<sultan2> אין כאן שום קשר לתיווך!
<soomsoom> sultan2: תשלח מייל לירון שרבני
<sultan2> soomsoom, נא הפנה אותו אל הלוג
<sultan2> Ddorda, מה דעתך?
<soomsoom> sultan2: שלח לו מייל, הוא לא מתחבר לכאן
<sultan2> תפנה אותו http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/22/#ubuntu-il.html
<Hoborg> Index of /2011/05/22 @ irclogs.ubuntu.com
<sultan2> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/22/%23ubuntu-il.html
<Hoborg> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/22/#ubuntu-il.txt @ irclogs.ubuntu.com
<sultan2> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/22/%23ubuntu-il.html
<Hoborg> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/22/#ubuntu-il.txt @ irclogs.ubuntu.com
<sultan2> אופס
<sultan2> מי מכם משתמש/ת בפידג'ין בעברית? האם כתוב, בתוך האפליקציה "פידג'ין" או "Pidgin"?
<sultan2> נו?
<sultan2> אני אשמח לקבל תמונה של הדיאלוג "אודות" של פידג'ין בעברית (עזרה > אודות)
<sijp> sultan2: למה שלא תריץ את זה פשוט עם לוקאל עברי ותבדוק?
<sultan2> מכיוון שאין לי אפשרות כרגע
<sultan2> אני אהיה אסיר-תודה אל מי שי/תעשה זאת במקומי
<TalKo> sultan2: what exactly do you want to see?
<sultan2> The About dialogue of Pidgin (Help > About)
<sultan2> And I want it in Hebrew
<sultan2> עזרה > אודות
<TalKo> http://imageshack.us/f/191/screenshotmuf.png/
<Hoborg> ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting @ imageshack.us
<TalKo> is this what you wanted?
<sultan2> I do not know, since I can't see the image http://picpaste.com/
<Hoborg> PicPaste - public beta v5! @ picpaste.com
<sultan2> It wants me to register
<TalKo> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_1.png
<Hoborg> PicPaste - Screenshot_1.png @ picpaste.com
<TalKo> And now?
<sultan2> Thank you very, very much, I'm very grateful :-)
<TalKo> You are welcome to buy me a beer someday :)
<sultan2> Sure, I'll be very happy to do so.
<sultan2> Do you have any Jabber/XMPP address so I'll note it to myself?
<sultan2> מה זה maximize בלינוקס?
<matanya> Ddorda: רוצה לראות משהו עצוב
<matanya> הערוץ הזה גופה?
<Ddorda> matanya: ?
<matanya> כן?
<matanya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611480/
<Ddorda> [19:19] <matanya> Ddorda: רוצה לראות משהו עצוב
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<matanya> או גרפית: http://img819.imageshack.us/i/matanyalaptopnatty20110.png/
<Ddorda> מה עצוב כאן?
<matanya> 45 שניות
<Hoborg> ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting @ img819.imageshack.us
<Ddorda> שנייה, מסתכל
<Ddorda> לעולם אל תעלה לאימג'שאק
<Ddorda> יש מספיק אתרים פחות גרועים.
<Ddorda> matanya: זה עוד לא עלה לי
<matanya> תסתכל בפייסטבין
<Ddorda> matanya: כן, יש שם איזה משהו דפוק
<matanya> מה זה?
<Ddorda> חיפשת את השגיאה שחוזרת על עצמה בגוגל?
<Ddorda> לא ברור, לא התעמקתי
<Ddorda> אני בדיוק כותב כתבה :P
<trew100> Ddorda: עלמה?
<matanya> לא מצאתי שום דבר בעל משמעות
<Ddorda> trew100: חכה ותראה
<trew100> אשמח
<Ddorda> matanya: תשאל ב־ ##LINUX
<trew100> אני גם רוצה לכתוב משהו לקובץ
<trew100> מקווה שיהיה משהו בקרוב
<Ddorda> האנשים שם לרוב יודעים לפענח דברים שאי אפשר לפענח
<Ddorda> :P
<matanya> שאלתי
<Ddorda> trew100: אני גם אשמח
<matanya> דבר לקיר
<Ddorda> matanya: :O
<Ddorda> אני אשתדל להסתכל יותר מאוחר
<Ddorda> יהיה נכון להגיד ש־SSD הוא כונן קשיח דיגיטלי?
<Ddorda> אולי אלקטרוני יהיה נכון יותר להגיד
<trew100> אלקטרוני נשמע לי יותר
<trew100> אתה תמיד יכול לראות בויקיפדיה איך הגדירו אותו
<Interruptus> הממ אלקטרוני זה כל כונן קשיח
<trew100> זכור לי שיש לו ערך יפה בעברית
<trew100> לא נכון הרגיל הוא מכאני
<Interruptus> למה אני לא מכיר כונן קשיח שלא עובד באמצעות חשמל
<Interruptus> נו
<Interruptus> ומה מפעיל את המכניקה?
<Interruptus> נס משמים?
<trew100> ברור
<trew100> אבל גם את הרכב מדליק חשמל
<Ddorda> trew100: אבל יש הבדל
<trew100> נכון זה לא שומר עליו פועל
<Interruptus> תנסה לנתק את האלטרנטור בזמן נסיעה
<trew100> אבל רוב הפעולה היא לא אלקטרונית
<Interruptus> תראה מה יקרה
<Interruptus> יפלו לך כל המחוונים המזגן משאבת השמן משאבת המים ה ABS
<Ddorda> Interruptus: הכוונה היא שהנתונים נשמרים במדיה אלקטרונית ולא מכאנית
<Interruptus> הגיר
<Interruptus> בוא ננסה למצוא מילה שמאחסנת בתוכה את = ללא חלקים נעים
<Ddorda> א־מכנית
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> Avidanborisov: שלום שלום
<Avidanborisov> מה קורה..
<trew100> כותבים...
<Avidanborisov> אחלה..
<Avidanborisov> על מה?
<Ddorda> Avidanborisov: איך היית קורא לכונן קשיח שלא מכני?
<Ddorda> כלומר ל־SSD?
<trew100> על הנושא המדובר שיש בערוץ ;-)
<Avidanborisov> אני מחובר דרך הרשת
<Ddorda> חשבתי על כונן אלקטרוני, אבל זאת לא בדיוק המילה
<Ddorda> איזה שם מתחכם זה SSD
<Ddorda> Solid State Drive לעומת Hard Disc Drive
<Avidanborisov> אולי כונן אלקטרוני עמיד?
<Avidanborisov> בכל זאת Solid
<Ddorda> כונן עמיד לעומת כונן קשיח
<Ddorda> :P
<Avidanborisov> חח
<Ddorda> Interruptus: מה דעתך?
<Ddorda> כונן עמיד?
<Ddorda> תרגום של Solid State Drive?
<Avidanborisov> נשמע סביר
<Avidanborisov> אבל צריך רעיון יותר טוב לקיצור
<Interruptus> הממ כונן עמיד מזכיר לי חלב עמיד
<Avidanborisov> כי כ"ע לא נשמע טוב
<matanya> מצב יציב
<Interruptus> חומר מוצק
<Ddorda> כונן יציב?
<Ddorda> כונן מוצק?!
<Ddorda> מה?
<Interruptus> LOL
<Interruptus> מוצק
<Interruptus> מדיית איחסון חומר מוצק?
<Interruptus> לאא
<Ddorda> כונן פלדה
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> כונן דיגיטלי נשמע סביר האמת
<Ddorda> למרות שזה לא קולע
<Avidanborisov> אולי דיסק אלקטרוני יציב?
<Avidanborisov> או בקיצור דא"י
<Interruptus> דיסק איחסון מוצק
<Interruptus> כונן איחסון מוצק
<Ddorda> מה מוצק?
<Interruptus> החומר שבפנים
<Interruptus> המוליך למחצה
<Interruptus> הוא מוצק
<Interruptus> לא לא נוזלי
<Interruptus> הוא לא*
<Ddorda> כונן איחסון מוצק נשמע די רע לדעתי
<Interruptus> כמו תצוגת גביש נוזלי
<Ddorda> בוא נעביר את זה ל־##linux-il
<Interruptus> יש לך מסך תצוגת גביש נוזלי בשבילי?
<Ddorda> שיהיו יותר משתתפים
<Interruptus> הנה אני שם
<Ddorda> http://kovetz.co.il/?p=1346
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-14
<New0> trew100, בוקר טוב
<New0> אתה יודע מה עם דור?
<New0> matanya, ?
<matanya> כן?
<New0> אתה יודע מה עם דור?
<New0> ואגב פשוט לא כתבת את הניק שלי, אז לכן לא ראיתי הודעה קופצת
<serfus> moshe742, פה?
<moshe742> אני צריך ללכת, כשאחזור לקרוא לך?
<serfus> לא היום
<serfus> נדבר מחר
<serfus> אני מקווה :)
<serfus> ביי, תהנה
<New0> serfus, ?
<New0> אתה אתה יודע מה עם דור?
<New0> אני כבר לא רואה אותו פה
<serfus> New0, דור בשנת שירות
<serfus> ארר
<moshe742> serfus, ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-15
<nady_> מה נישמע
<nady_> יש מישהו?
<Avihay> hi
<ohad> שלום
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-16
<oops> youre bot or real?
<nady> hi
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-17
<sultan2> האם ddora היה פה לאחרונה?
<sultan2> אהלן וסהלן אביחי :-D
<sultan2> הי trew100 :-)
<sultan2> Ddorda*
<sultan2> אופס
<Avihay> hi
<sultan2> ^_^
<tommy_> hello all
<Guest44793> hello all
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-18
<serfus> sultan2, דור בשנת שרות, הוא לא מתחבר ממש
<sultan2> serfus: האם כוונתך היא לשרות חובה?
<serfus> לא
<serfus> שנת שירות
<serfus> שנה לפני הסדיר
<serfus> התנדבות
<sultan2> חדשה מאכזבת. תודה רבה על שטרחת להודיעני, serfus.
<serfus> מאכזבת? D: למה?
<serfus> כל הכבוד לו
<sultan2> אני צריך אותו פעיל בקהילה
<sultan2> ;-)
<serfus> כולנו
<sultan2> אני לא מבין למה קיימת שגיאת הכתיב של "על אודות" בכל כך הרבה יישומים?
<sultan2> מוזילה ישראל לא עושה כזו טעות ושם כותבים "אודות Firefox"
<sultan2> On about (WTF?)
<sultan2> זו סתם השחתה של המלל. חבל מאוד.
<matanya> sultan2: אלו הנחיות האקדמיה
<matanya> על אף שזה לא מקובל
<sultan2> איפה?
<sultan2> זה לא עניין של מקובל
<Interruptus> הממ אני במילא עובד על אנגלית
<Interruptus> לא אוהב שמתרגמים לי את התוכנות
<sultan2> המילה About איננה On about
<Interruptus> לא מסתדר לי יפה בעין
<sultan2> כנ"ל
<sultan2> מי זו היענו אקדמיה?
<matanya> http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=1072&messageid=146593007&r=1
<sultan2> אני מצדד ב"אודות" בלבד. האם אנחנו מתרגמים Dynamic אל משתנה או אל דינמי?
<sultan2> אני בעד לעברת באופן טהור אבל פה זה לא המקום הראוי, לפי עניות דעתי, מכיוון שממשק משתמש הינו קצר ואינו חוברת.
<matanya> למשל, המילה הינו בתגובתך מיותרת
<matanya> אם כי גם אני מעדיף את אודות. על אף שאינה מדויקת
<sultan2> ברור שהיא לא מדויקת
<Interruptus> הולישיט כשאני רוצה להעביר למשתמש תרגום
<Interruptus> אני אשתמש בדרך הכי קצרה
<Interruptus> ומינימליסטית
<Interruptus> אין לי שפע של מקום שם
<sultan2> התרגומים מאוד עילגים, לצערי הרב.
<Interruptus> זה גם צריך להיות מובן וגם קצר
<sultan2> גם אני
<sultan2> בדיוק!
<matanya> אתם מוזמנים לפנות לירון
<Interruptus> שמע תרגומי העברית הכי מזעזעים שראיתי
<Interruptus> נמצאים בווינדוס
<Interruptus> אתה רואה הודעה ומנסה לנחש מה זה אומר
<matanya> sultan2: http://wiki.hamakor.org.il/index.php/Gezer
<sultan2> matanya: המיישמים של גזר ועשים עבודה רעה ומוציאים שם רע לכאילו קהילה הישראלית
<matanya> sultan2: איני יודע מי אתה, אבל אני והאנשים במיזם הזה משקיעים שעות רבות בתרגום, לבוא ולבטל כך את העבודה ולזלזל בה הוא מעשה לא ראוי
<sultan2> הם מתייחסים אל אחרים כאל ילדים קטנים, זו הבעיה שלי עמם.
<matanya> יש לך דעה שונה, בבקשה. תביע אותה בצורה ראויה ותפעל לשנות. לבוא ולהטיח דברים זה לא יפה, לא ראוי ולא מקובל
<sultan2> למשל המילה Script ראויה להתפרש כ-תסריט ולא כ-סקריפט
<matanya> כך אתה סבור
<matanya> מסתבר שיש החולקים עליך
<sultan2> אינני מכיר אותך ולכן אינני יכול להביע דעה כלפיך, עד כה יחסך מכובד, matanya.
<sultan2> לא במוזילה, לפחות.
<sultan2> Script = תסריט
<Interruptus> איך תתרגם נוסקריפט
<Interruptus> אלתסריט
<sultan2> אין צורך לבלבל ילדים ואנשים
<sultan2> אולי
<matanya> תרגמתי לא מעט מחרוזות גם במוצרי מוזילה, ואני מכיר את הגישה שם
<sultan2> Password = מילת מפתח
<sultan2> Ppassphrase = משפט מפתח
<sultan2> אבל, למצער, המילה תורגמה אל סיסמא (מה?)
<sultan2> Passphrase
<sultan2> אינני מטיח דבר
<sultan2> סה"כ הבעתי את עמדתי
<sultan2> *** שלום matanya, אנא צור עימי קשר ב IRC בהקדם. אני מעוניין לשוחח עימך בעניין. תודה.
<sultan2> Interruptus: מה זה נוסקריפט? NoScript?
<sultan2> אם כן, יש לשמור על הסימן המסחרי כפי שנהגו לתקן אותי מספר פעמים בעניין או לחלופין לרשום בתוך קופסאת האודות: נוסקריפט (NoScript)
<sultan2> http://wiki.hamakor.org.il/index.php/Gezer/דגשים/GNOME Unknown - לא ידוע
<sultan2> מה עם: לא מוכר?
<sultan2> Not recognized
<sultan2> מצד שני, לא ידועהולם יותר באם נעשה שימוש במילה recognized בהקשרים קרובים
<sultan2> matanya, אומנם הבעתי זילות אבל לא רמזתי שהעבודה של גזר הינה פסולה לחלוטין
<sultan2> matanya, שים לב: אני כתבתי "המיישמים של גזר ועשים עבודה רעה"
<sultan2> וזו בעיקר מבחינת טקט (נימוס בהתנהגות) ובגישה פטרונית שהינה לא ראויה.
<sultan2> וכוונתי לא היתה אל כל המשתתפים מכיוון שאיני מכיר את כולם.
<sultan2> ושוב, מי זו האקדמיה? ולמה בצרפתית התרגום של About הוא פשוט אודות?
<sultan2> התרגום הצרפתי של אודות הוא: "באודות"
<sultan2> ב (À) ...
<Avihay> translating software is really hard because they use a minimal amount of words to express an idea. and there often isn't another word in the target language that fits the idea. I used to think it was easy until I tried it myself
<Avihay> I was surprised by the amount of computer terms in Hebrew that I didn't know, the amount of computer terms in Hebrew that make my stomach convulse because they just sound so wrong, and how easy it is for me to express myself in English when talking about technical stuff
<Avihay> compared to Hebrew
<Avihay> as for practical translation, if there are terms that don't fit, I'd prefer to leave both the English and the Hebrew translation. especially in obscure error messages where reading a translated message deprives you of the little information you might have been able to glean from it
<Avihay> I find it hard to decide if "NoScript" should be translated to "(NoScript) נוסקריפט" or "(NoScript) אלתסריט" ...
<sultan2> להשאיר את סימן המסחר NoScript
<sultan2> הבעיה הנוכחית, לפי דעתי, היא שקיימים אנשים שקשורים ל"גזר" והםמתנהגים באופן יהיר והאם הכי חכמים כשמה שהם עושים למעשה זה איך לפרוס את שמם בכל מקום שרק ניתן במינימום מאמץ, כלומר שמם והמוניטין האנוכי שלהם חשוב, ולא איכות שולחן העבודה וזה גורם להרבה זעם א×
<Avihay> הבעיה ×”× ×•×›×—×™×ª, לפי דעתי, היא שקיימים ×× ×©×™× שקשורים ל"גזר" ×•×”××ž×ª× ×”×’×™× באופן יהיר והאם הכי חכמים כשמה שהם עושים למעשה זה איך לפרוס את שמם
<Avihay> בכל מקום שרק × ×™×ª×Ÿ ×‘×ž×™× ×™×ž×•× מאמץ, כלומר שמם ×•×”×ž×•× ×™×˜×™×Ÿ ×”×× ×•×›×™ שלהם חשוב, ולא איכות שולחן העבודה וזה גורם להרבה זעם א×?
<sultan2> Avihay: הבעיה ×”× ×•
<Avihay>  Avihay: הבעיה ×”× ×•
<Avihay> :-<
<sultan2> הכיתוב לא ברור, נא השתמש ב pastebin
<sultan2> http://dpaste.de/
<Avihay> let's try this again. your message from 16:20 was unreadable, can you resend it?
<sultan2> בכל אופן, אתה צפוי לראות המון מקרים בהם פלוני תרגם מעל ל-80% ואיזה דביל מגזר בא, משכתב את שעשית עם שגיאות כתיב (לא פחות!) ולבסוף רושם את שמו ברשימת התודות כשהוא בכלל התערב ב-5% מהתרגום אם בכלל.
<sultan2> ok
<sultan2> Avihay: http://dpaste.de/TbQ6S/
<Avihay> oh, I see
<Avihay> spelling mistakes are unforgivable! I don't care if he rewrites and adds that 5% and takes all the credit.
<sultan2> You have no speech because someone who is abusing his "good" reputation is abusing her/his status. Just because they "have" more seniority does not mean that they are the smartest men in the world.
<Avihay> "you have no speech" = "אין לך מילה" ?
<sultan2> A new group, that listens to the users, needs to be established.
<sultan2> Indeed, you have no say, for the most part.
<Avihay> well, I do have the freedom not to choose inferior Hebrew translation and stick to the English translation. but unfortunately, it prevents F/OSS from getting a wider acceptance
<sultan2> EXACTLY! I had almost managed to get a district judge in Tel Aviv District court to try to convince the Justice Ministry (so called justice) known in Hebrew as "Misrad HaMishpatim" to test and give a try to the GNU desktop in court halls and secretary offices but after being upset from the translated UI, she decided not to do so.
<sultan2> I use English UI because the translators are not really translating, they put their name, write a few entries and drop it and they will start to bark on new contributors that they do a bad job and they ignore their work.
<sultan2> Let them have their silly "reputation", when GNU will be outlaw in Israel because we had no power against M$ & Co. they will be sorry for their arrogant manner of behavior.
<sultan2> I love standards and order, but we must listen, join and cooperate with everyone, we can't have a few who claim for seniority and shut everyone else up.
<Avihay> btw, in gnome or unity, or whatever you use, can you pick which programs will be translated and which won't on a per program basis?
<Interruptus> יוניטי זה זוועת עולמים
<Interruptus> ממש כואב לי בענים לראות את זה
<Interruptus> זה מציק לי
<Avihay> I never really saw unity in action
<Avihay> other then a video clip on youtube. I can say the same thing on gnome3
<sultan2> Avihay: Are you referring to the menu entries under the About menu?
<serfus> האמת שיוניטי די נוח כאשר לומדים לעבוד איתו
<serfus> את גנום 3 לא ניסיתי
<Interruptus> עברתי ל xfce 4.10
<serfus> מאוד אינטואטיבי
<serfus> אני עכשיו על lxde
<Interruptus> קצת טוויקינג והוא עובד חלקלק
<serfus> הייתי הרבה זמן עם xfce גם
<Avihay> sultan2: no. in KDE, I can set the whole system language to Hebrew if I wish, or I can select individual apps to be translated. I can even set language fall-backs,  so that if the program doesn't have a translation in, say, Klingon, then it will display it in Hebrew, and if it doesn't have it in hebrew then it will display the string in english
<Avihay> who am I kidding
<Avihay> the Klingon translation is way more complete then the Hebrew one ever was
<Avihay> sultan2: I always wonder why you don't try KDE and use half-baked solutions like window managers that only give you partial solutions
<sultan2> Do you know which WM I'm using? =-o
<sultan2> Or you assume that it is anything but KDE?
<Avihay> KDE's wm is called kwin, it's part of a larger solution
<sultan2> I'm using Xfce, Fluxbox, KDE, IceWM, Openbox and MATE on different machines. Mainly Xfce, Fluxbox and KDE.
<Avihay> and yes, I assumed you use anything but kwin as a wm
<Avihay> sorry, I have a hard time to accept that people who use KDE will want to use anything other then
<sultan2> I like Xfce and KDE but I don't know which I like more.
<sultan2> I'm using Openbox to test the pipe-menu feature with different command line interfaces
<sultan2> IceWM for a server computer
<sultan2> And I'm hunting bugs in Fluxbox
<sultan2> different command line software*
<Interruptus> אני רק רוצה ממשק נקי
<Interruptus> ובלי שטויות
<Interruptus> והפתעות שצונחות לי מקצה המסך
<Interruptus> בורר משימות פשוט
<Interruptus> שעון
<Interruptus> ומקום שבו אראה חיוויים
<Interruptus> כל שאר השוונצים מיותר מזבל את המחשב ומכעיס
<Avihay> me too, most of the time. I went and replaced the default theme with one that gives me a few extra pixels
<sultan2> אכן, יש צורך במערכת הפעלה שתפעיל את המחשב ולא מחשב שיפעיל את מערכת ההפעלה.
<Interruptus> ×¢"×¢ KDE
<sultan2> המערכת KDE3 טובה אבל KDE4 (לפחות על סוזה) רעה.
<sultan2> אם אני הייתי בן 10 לערך אז KDE3 היא סביבת עבודה מאוד מלהיבה
<Interruptus> קידיאי 3 היתה מעולה
<Interruptus> כי היא עבדה פשוט
<Interruptus> עד תקופה מאוחרת עבדתי עם KDE3
<Interruptus> ואז עברתי לגנום2
<Avihay> I prefer KDE4 over KDE3. talking only about the DE and not the SC, it has a few features that I like, even if stuff are still horribly broken, like the default task-man. composting is nice, especially the features that actually help rather then adding just some extra bling. I really like my session being saved automatically, though I'd like better control over that, and then there are activities. activities are a killer feature. they just need to flesh
<Avihay> it out a little more. gnome3's infi-virtual desktop is also a step in the right direction. and then there are all the new storage and indexing technologies, but that's part of the SC
<sultan2> What SC is?
<Avihay> Software Compilation
<Avihay> who the F translate Result format to תסדיר תוצאה?
<sultan2> סידור תוצאה או תוצאות
<sultan2> תסדיר יהיה הולם עבור File format, לפי דעתי
<sultan2> The words מבנה; סידור; צורת; ארגון will be more proper than תסדיר in: Result format
<sultan2> Any thoughts?
<sultan2> /nick sultan2-away
<sultan2> It's not working here :-P
 * sultan2 away...
<Avihay> well, in that specific instance (speedcrunch's menubar), the intent is עיצוב הפלט or פורמט הפלט
<sultan2> לטעמי, יש לתרגם את המליה Format אל מילה אחרת שאינה פורמט וגם Script צריך להיות תסריט. "תרגום" שהוא לועזי מרמז שהאוכלוסיה העברית הינה טיפשה. זו זילות באיטליגנציה וזה אבסורדי, מצד אחד "האקדמיה" האנונימית אומרת "על אודות" כי אנחנו חכמים ופורמט וסקריפט מן הצד הש
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-19
<nady> ?
<Avihay> טוב, ליפ מבחן הפסיכומטרי, מילים כמו פורמט ואינטרפרטציה הם חלק מהשפה העברית
<Avihay> ליפ = לפי
<Interruptus> השפה העברית
<Interruptus> ספגה שפע מלים מיוונית
<Interruptus> וארמית
<Interruptus> למשל קסרקטין
<Interruptus> קלגס
<Interruptus> מוניטין
<Interruptus> צפריר
<nady> ?
<sultan2> אם קיים עברית אז מדוע לא עברית?
<sultan2> Avihay and Interruptus:
<sultan2> האם שמעתם על האדיאליזציה והאינטגרציה של האינפורמציה המאוד דינאמית ואדפטיבית הקיימת בימים בהם האמולציה בשיאה? זוהי אופציה מאוד מרתקת עם מלא אמביציה ומאוד אינרציונית, הלא כן?
<Interruptus> שמע זה קצר ויעיל
<Interruptus> אבל לא הייתי דוחף את זה לתרגום משתמש
<Interruptus> מהסיבה הפשוטה שזה לא מציג באופן בהיר את מה שזה אמור לייצג
<Avihay> ^
<Avihay> 'קךךת I ישהק אם עם אם דביםםך
<Avihay> well, I have to go to school
<sultan2> Have fun, Avihay :-)
<Avihay> not probable
<Avihay> though it's the first time I'm takeing the bus with what qualifys as a smart-phone
<sultan2> Don't let them brainwash you with the Zionist propaganda :-P Be a self minded thinker as you currently are and even better ;-)
<sultan2> WOW! I usually say " what is called"
<Avihay> ummm, I have no clue what you're talking about
<sultan2> Avihay: kidding
<sultan2> That's exactly the fashion that I want people to communicate like
<sultan2> Avihay: If there is a good, may you be blessed by god :-)
<Avihay> ידעתם שיש אינטרנט אלחוטי חינם באוטובוסים בין-עירוניים?
<sultan2> לא
<Interruptus> בקווים מסוימים
<Interruptus> של אגד
<sultan2> From now on I will use "what qualified as" instead of "what is called"
<Avihay> גיליתי את זה כי תייר דיבר על זה בסקייפ מהאיפון שלו. לא האמנתי לו, הייתי חייב לבדוק
<sultan2> what is* qualified as
<Avihay> I ment to stress out the fact that the phone is almost like a smart-phone, enough to be considered one
<sultan2> Avihay: Use Linphone (SIP platform of open source and decentralized VoIP)
<sultan2> בחור מאוד חכם ומיוחד. מאוד שמחתי לפגוש אותו :-)
<Avihay> sultan2: does it support text, video and converence?
<sultan2> Yes
<sultan2> High definition
<sultan2> You control the quality of the codecs
<sultan2> There is even G772!
<sultan2> Linphone is available for Linux, MacOS, Win and devices that are qualified as smart-phones
<sultan2> There is also QuteCom, Ekiga, SFLphone, Jitsi, MicroSIP (can be carries in a USB stick - Windows) and many more, just look up for it.
<sultan2> Avihay: With the SIP protocol you can make calls from a SIP account or from an IP > to an IP address (oure P2P VoIP)
<sultan2> https://atheisms.wordpress.com/comm/
<sultan2> היא הסירה את העמוד :-<
<sultan2> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:i-nGzif_GuIJ:http://atheisms.wordpress.com/comm/%2Batheisms.wordpress.com/comm&client=safari&rls=en-us&oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&gs_l=serp.3...14080.18919.0.19040.2.2.0.0.0.0.605.605.5-1.1.0...0.0.pmV99a9H82s&hl=iw&ct=clnk
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-13
<avihay_> trew100: unmount/remount?
<StaveMan> .
<trew100> היי חברים
<trew100> התחדשתי עם דיסק קשיח של 3TB
<trew100> אני רוצה לפרמט את רובו לext4 אבל התוכנה לא נותנת
<akaars> ,
<akaars> איזו תוכנה?
<trew100> וזה הפלט שלי
<trew100> http://paste.opensuse.org/3687760
<akaars> ומה ההודעה?
<trew100> ^^
<trew100> יש לציין שגודל קטן יותר אני כן יכול ליצור מחיצה
<trew100> י שמגבלה כלשהי שאני לא יודע עם המערכת קבצים הזאת?
<trew100> יש מגלבה*
<trew100> מגבלה!
<trew100> או
<akaars> יש הגבלה
<akaars> הדיסק הלוגי לא יכול להיות יותר מ-2TB
<trew100> אז מה עושים?
<trew100> ניסיתי להשתמש עם מחיצה מורחבת ומחיצה ראשית
<trew100> גם בהם זה לא עובד
<akaars> אתה חייב מחיצה בודדת?
<akaars> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/67835/change-partition-table-with-gparted
<trew100> מעדיף
<trew100> זה דיסק גיבוי
<akaars> יש כאן כמה טיפים
<lousygarua> akaars, אההה הפרטישן טייבל שלו זה בפורמט ישן ויש פורמטים חדשים יותר שנותנים מחיצות לוגיות גדולות יותר?
<akaars> lousygarua, אני לא התעמקתי בנושא אז מעדיף לא להכנס לפרטים :)
<trew100> איזה מערכת קבצים מומלצת לי?
<lousygarua> trew100, אולי באמת תעשה כמה מחיצות ולא אחת גדולה? מחיצה לסרטים מחיצה למוזיקה ומחיצה לסרטים ומוזיקה
<lousygarua> אם אחת הולכת אז לא הכל מת
<lousygarua> לא יודע
<lousygarua> או שתשנה לפרטישן טייבל אחר כמו בלינק שאקארס נתן
<trew100> זה דיסק גיבוי לעבודה
<trew100> כל החומר נכנס ומסודר לפי תאריכים
<trew100> או משהו כזה
<trew100> זה יהיה מרגיז לגלות שמחיצה אחת הולכת ונסתמת ובשניה יש עדיין מקום
<trew100> שאלה אחרת
<trew100> אני רוצה שהגיבוי יעבוד לי גם בווינדוס
<trew100> לפרמט לNTFS? או שיש לי אלטרנטיבה טובה יותר
<akaars> המחשב הוא דואל בוט?
<trew100> ברור
<akaars> לא ברור, בגלל זה שאלתי
<akaars> אז כן, רק NTFS
<trew100> איך שלא יהיה אני יוכל למקם את המחיצה השניה כתיקיה במחיצה הראשונה
<trew100> ואז לגבות אליה חופשי
<lousygarua> בעקרון לווינדוס יש דרייבר שיכול לקרוא ext2
<trew100> אוקי הצליח
<trew100> טוב נמשיך להרוג את המערכת
<trew100> נקווה שהיא תחזירק מעמד
<trew100> תחזיק
<trew100> תוכנה מומלצת לסנכרון מכירים?
<trew100> אני צריך כזאת שיודעת להמשיך מאיפה שהיא הפסיקה
<trew100> lousygarua: ^^
<akaars> וללינוקס יש דרייבר שקורא NTFS :)
<akaars> ועושה את זה לא רע
<trew100> כן אני יודע
<trew100> יש לו קריאה מעולה
<trew100> בקשר לכתיבה היה לו פעם בעיות אבל הבנתי שהם נפתרו עם הזמן
<lousygarua> *** מה שמזכיר לי להוריד את ההרשאות הרצת קבצים מהדיסק ntfs***
<lousygarua> *** אבל אין לי כוח ***
<trew100> טוב יש חומר קריאה
<trew100> http://www.techradar.com/news/software/applications/best-linux-backup-software-8-tools-on-test-909380
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-15
<Ashael> hello
<Ashael> anyone alive?
<Avihay> I guess I should put the bot up
<Avis_bot> dardar: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> dardar: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<dardar> hii
<lousygarua> אני מנסה לפתור אחת ולתמיד את הבאג של העיצוב באתר כמגדילים את הפונט בדפדפן
<Avis_bot> jobseeker: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> jobseeker: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> Ashael: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> Ashael: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<_Phil_> ich bin am Verzweifeln.
<lousygarua> _Phil_, what's a Verzweifeln?
<_Phil_> was a mistake...
<_Phil_> means  'to be desperate'
<lousygarua> Is it German?
<akaars> ja
<akaars> Is jobseeker seeking for jobhunter?
<lousygarua> akaars, :)
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-16
<Avis_bot> trew: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> trew: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> moshe__: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> moshe__: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<_Phil_> 1470
<_Phil_> und klappt..
<_Phil_> hoerher nicht
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-18
<lousygarua> אי אפשר לעבוד ככה
<dn203> hi anybody here?
<philipballew> lousygarua, hey, I think I told you, but I got your post card.
<philipballew> Thank you a lot.
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-19
<lousygarua> philipballew, cool, good to know :)
<lousygarua> you didn't tell yet
<lousygarua> i'm happy you got it
<philipballew> lousygarua, yeah! It looks cool. That city is a city I want to go to in the next few years, so it was nice
<lousygarua> It was Jerusalem isn't it?
<lousygarua> You should also visit Tel Aviv
<lousygarua> and maybe Haifa
<lousygarua> the 3 major cities
<lousygarua> each has its own vibe
<philipballew> lousygarua, Yes, I have a plan to Go to Cairo and see the pyramids, then drive to Tel Aviv via a bus. then to go Jerusalem, then go into the West Bank and see Biblical cities of Bethlehem, and Jericho.
<philipballew> Not sure how I would do this, or afford to stay, but I think it would be cool.
<lousygarua> you can meet me when in tel aviv and we could grab a beer together or something
<lousygarua> maybe i will get some other ubuntu guys as well
<philipballew> lousygarua, seems cool. something i'd love to do. Are there places in that area that are like hostels and just cheap places to crash for the night?
<philipballew> I'm also considering going into the Gaza strip, but i seems kinda dangerous.
<philipballew> *it
<lousygarua> philipballew, i might have a cool apartment by then that you could stay in, but there are many hostels around and i think they have decent prices
<lousygarua> regarding Gaza strip, I don't know how they treat tourists, I can't go there and check :)
<philipballew> lousygarua, Alright. That seems good. So by this apartment you're moving up in the world! If I went there id just cross there, take a taxi to the main city for a few hours then leave.
<lousygarua> i already rent an apartment in the city, just wanna move to a better one
<lousygarua> philipballew, and i'd rather have my apartment in the main city, well, at least for now, don't know how about in a couple of years
<philipballew> lousygarua, that seems smarter when you say it like that. might be a good way to invite the ladies over.
<philipballew> "Come check out my awesome apartment!"
<ron321> hay
<ron321> whats up?
<ron321> or__
<ron321> saggim
<ron321> someone?
<ron321> מישהו פה?
<ron321> שלום
<ron321> מישהו פה?
<avihay> ...
<lousygarua> avihay, כן... אני לא מתפנה להתקין את הרובוט  על השרת. בעצם אני לא יודע אם אני יכול, אני צריך לדבר עם אבישי
<avihay> הרובות די מאכזב אותי, הוא לא מתחבר אוטומטית בחזרה
<daniel> ?
<daniel> hen
<Guest2769> חן?
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-12
<one> You have wife for trade?
<one> join ##memefilter
<one> Islam crypto-oprah winfreys swingers club
<one> arikb: You have wife for trade?
<one> ;5C
<one> America is a deep delusion.
<one> It has to be if none care about what I complain about then none are alive.
<one> They may as well be programs incapable of learning.
<one> like theres other problems
<one> abortion
<one> and divorce
<one> two things legally protected which eliminate incentive for any being to live
<one> so america turns the entire world into either retards or nuclear soldiers
<one> no sanctity of life
<one> no love in matrimony
<one> nothing else is left those two problems make everthing else retard babble
<one> Anthony Hopkins
<one> plays Doctor Shankall
<one> Nuclear Soldier
<one> themesong: Take My Breath Away
<one> 's all in my head
<one> watching every moment
<one> drop that tower in dubai
<one> warn them not to enter it
<one> give them the seal of a sure message
<one> show me an updated map of China
<one> metata
<one> metata
<one> bar ha hlym
<one> Cherubim no more
<one> metata and I
<one> just let her cry
<one> and if the tears roll down her face...
<one> they were mine
<one> the tears
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-13
<one> Some nick in ubuntu-gr kicked one.
<one> No action was going on in ubuntu-gr around the event of the kick. Note that it was about the time one was kicked from ubuntu-kernel.
<one> It is possible that phantomas is watching the channel.
<one> Possibly the logs.
<one> gnome-disks is producing an error when trying to format an sdcard
<one> ehud omit
<one> took bribes?
<Egbert9e9> ehud omlette
<one> heh
<Egbert9e9> olmertte du fromage
<Egbert9e9> (demp's joke)
<one> culture
<Egbert9e9> not mine
<Egbert9e9> kultur
<Egbert9e9> one are you peter?
<Egbert9e9> i miss peter :<
<one> blanco chair
<Egbert9e9> aww
<Egbert9e9> you probably aren't peter
<one> Did the John Connor bug come out of the T4 yet
<Egbert9e9> nope
<one> I am one Egbert9e9
<one> one making incentive to live
<Egbert9e9> that's deep
<Egbert9e9> idgi
<one> Speaking of barak.
<Egbert9e9> barak?
<one> two things legally protected by the barak regime that nullify incentive to live
<Egbert9e9> incentive to live?
<Egbert9e9> are you like a libertarian?
<one> slaughtering children unborn and recognizing divorce
<Egbert9e9> oh god you're worse
<one> these two things destroy mans incentive to live
<Egbert9e9> of course
<Egbert9e9> and god hates fags
<Egbert9e9> fetus aren't people and marriage is an outdated scam
<one> read Genesis
<Egbert9e9> perpetrated by bearded weirdos in black uniforms
<Egbert9e9> i've read too much of this smut
<Egbert9e9> the bible is overrated
<Egbert9e9> did you read the kalevala
<one> live by bel shem tav die by bel shem tav Egbert9e9
<Egbert9e9> there is no god, one
<Egbert9e9> shit
<Egbert9e9> why am i here talking with you
<Egbert9e9> can you help me with matplotlib
<one> adds Egbert9e9 to the roast list
<one> incentive to live
<one> retribution
<Egbert9e9> you are sick
<Egbert9e9> your brain holds a parasite
<one> are you a nuclear soldier or a retard?
<Egbert9e9> it is called religion
<one> choose
<one> this is freedomrum
<one> love for two is one
<one> two beating hearts
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-14
<one> Does arikb remember the first chat he identified to me?
<arikb> Sorry, one. I've read what you wrote in this chat and you are not a person I'm interested in having a discussion with. Please do not be offended but you are now being added to my ignore list and I will not be able to see any more messages from you.,
<one> it is in your best interest
<one> I am not interested in discussion at all
<one> no not at all
<one> it does nothing for me or for you
<one> live by bel shem tav die by bel shem tav
<one> discussion with me is looking death in the face
<one> what is that program supposed to be a social worker?
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-15
<one> arikb what hour is it there?
<one> acid--
<one> Why is acid-- join/quit flooding?
<acid--> cause my NIC shuts down
<one> fix it
<one> acid-- fix it
<one> What is philipballew 's current task?
<philipballew> one, what do you mean?
<philipballew> one, What am I up to now?
<one> close enough
<one> proceed with response philipballew
<one> some folks haven't been reading the Bible
<one> I am at war.
<one> stop clowning around
<one> This is the final war, the war to end all war.
<one> I want a quick and precise answer when I ask.
<one> What is philipballew 's current task?
<piMpJee> יש פה מישהו?
<piMpJee> any one?
<trew_> fi
<trew_> כן
<piMpJee> וותיק אחי?
<piMpJee> הייתי משתמש באובונטו
<piMpJee> עכשיו לא יוצא לי להתקין
<piMpJee> כלומר יוצא
<piMpJee> אבל אחריי הלוגין תקוע
<piMpJee> לא זז
<piMpJee> ??
<trew_> עם איזה שולחן עבודה אתה
<trew_> ועם איזה גרסה של אובונטו
<piMpJee> 14.04
<piMpJee> virtualbox
<piMpJee> לא יודע שולחן עבודה רגיל מה שבא
<piMpJee> ?
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-16
<clockworkpc> Hello everyone, my name is Alex and I'm chatting from Australia
<clockworkpc> I'm looking for someone who is interested in a bit of technical support work in Netanya
<clockworkpc> מישהו גר בקרבת נתניה?
#ubuntu-il 2015-05-11
<hunter> בוקר טוב
#ubuntu-il 2015-05-13
<Anonymus> (איך מתקינים את אובונטו? (אני מחלונות
#ubuntu-il 2016-05-17
<JoeBoy_> שלום!
<JoeBoy_> מי כאן חי?
#ubuntu-il 2016-05-19
<NEKUDA> WELL...
<who-me> (҂ー▽ー҂)
<AHRON> ?
#ubuntu-il 2016-05-22
<DIDI258> שלוםץ התקנתי אובונטו. איך הופכים את זה לעברית?
<who-me> <code>/script install buffers.pl buffer_autoclose.py iset.pl go.py colorize_nicks.py
<who-me> </code>Y
<who-me> sory
<who-me> wrong chat
